# Quirky Mafia



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a quiet night. They usually are. But someone is up and about. Quite a few someones, actually. Word has gotten out that the Mafia are starting to assassinate people for no real reason. Many people in the city think they're just being idiots, but they might actually be on to something...

Rules:
There will be NO communication outside of the thread, unless specified in your role PM.
No player may state what their quirk is in any of their posts. However, other players may guess at their quirk and ask, and the player being asked may confirm with a simple yes or no.
Please don't be inactive. If you don't want to use your night action, please send a PM saying that.
Unless otherwise noted in your role PM, you are aligned with the Innocents. Your win condition is for the Mafia to all be dead.
The Mafia's win condition is to outnumber the innocents.
Remember to always use your quirk. If you do not use your quirk once, you will be given one strike, and thereafter you will be killed automatically.

*THE NIGHT HAS BEGUN.

You have 48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. How are you all?

Hmmm...
*#Vote:Light*

When are you not Evil Mr. Killer or should I say Kira?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 15, 2013)

...ignore that. It's still night.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 17, 2013)

A rooster crows. The sun rises. The town slowly wakes up to another pleasant day.

*BANG*

...or maybe not.

The shot causes a major commotion, and immediately the city's residents jump out of bed and rush towards the sound of the gunshots. But once they get there, they're already too late. *Maimi*'s dead body is lying in their wife's arms, and she is crying out of control. The community begins to murmur. What will they do now that they've lost their mayor? Should they elect a new one?

The rabble is cut off by a sudden computerized voice. "I WILL PROTECT VANILLA MONGOOSE," the Robot says. And everyone looks at Vanilla Mongoose, who immediately puts his hands up and takes a step backwards. "Heh, uh, what gives?" he stammers nervously, "I'm not doing anything wrong! I'm just standing here! Besides, isn't it just a random thing?" He laughs.

Still, no one is satisfied. They all decide to hold a town meeting, right then and there. This killing is obviously the work of the Mafia, and they need to be stopped, by any means necessary.

*Maimi* is dead. They were *Innocent*.
*The Robot* is protecting *Vanilla Mongoose*. *Vanilla Mongoose* may not be lynched during this day phase.

*You have 48 hours for daytime discussion.*​


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

This brings back some nostalgia, with Maimi being the first to die and all.

So, to start off the discussion, let's go to Vanilla Mongoose. Obviously, He was targeted by a bodyguard or a protector of sorts, but here's my question to Him: VM, do you know why the robot protected you? The chances of Him knowing are slim to nothing, but hey, doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

ロボット what are you doing

I'm inclined to fos Harvest Ty, as he voted Light for no reason at all _except that Light was Mafia in a different mafia._ If this were Username Mafia I might believe him but it's not. But it's still day one, and because we have almost no evidence, YAY *ABSTAIN*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

who decided to remove editing in mafia >|||

But reading the flavour text again Mai was _el alcalde_? Well at least we know she wasn't inspector or something useful.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2013)

*lights cig*

I stared at the scene from afar, like a cat watching a mouse. There was too much commotion now anyways. I needed to stay away from the situation.  The townfolk were more scared than a fat turkey the day before Thanksgiving. It didn't take a genius to figure out why. The victim must have been the Mayor. The most powerful voice in the entire political game; the big cheese, numero uno. Everyone knew the mayor had two votes in the game, to cats in the bag. And now I want cheese. Fucking cut backs. 

*takes in drag of cig*

Maimi was a clear target. An obvious choice for an obvious criminal. 

*blows smoke*

And then there was the robot - big tin can of whatchamacallit tinkerin' that all of a sudden decided to protect that weasel of a gamer... what was their name? Vehemen... no... Vanilla Milkshake... Mongoose... Whatever. It had suspicious written all over it like a... suspicious.... thing. Good god I needed a coffee right now. With whiskey. 

It was gonna be a long day phase, that's for sure.

*tosses away remainder of cig*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Phantom said:


> *lights cig*
> 
> I stared at the scene from afar, like a cat watching a mouse. There was too much commotion now anyways. I needed to stay away from the situation.  The townfolk were more scared than a fat turkey the day before Thanksgiving. It didn't take a genius to figure out why. The victim must have been the Mayor. The most powerful voice in the entire political game; the big cheese, numero uno. Everyone knew the mayor had two votes in the game, to cats in the bag. And now I want cheese. Fucking cut backs.
> 
> ...


Let me guess; you can only talk like someone doing a monologue in a fifties'-ish black and white mystery film?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2013)

DarkAura said:


> Let me guess; you can only talk like someone doing a monologue in a fifties'-ish black and white mystery film?


I stopped in my tracks as I heard the voice speak from behind me. 

I didn't even look back. My hands in my pockets and my collar propped against my neck. "You don't know me," I said shortly. Then I started walking. I didn't wait for an answer. Didn't need one. I already knew what my choices were. I was like a master chess player. Always staying a few moves ahead of your opponent. 'Cept this time, I didn't know who I was playin' the game with. Yet.

Even I didn't know who I was. Not until this morning, when I woke in my grimy office, papers plastered to my cheek. I'd fallen asleep on my desk. Right. That was usual. Different shit, different day. Or at least that's how I think it goes. I wouldn't know. 

I still hadn't had my whiskey.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Abstaining is silly. By voting we can discover other players intentions, if we just sit around and do nothing we'll learn little. That's why I decided to vote, to get things stated.

So Absoul converts parts of his posts into another language.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 17, 2013)

that was... well... eventful. i do wish there was more to go by, though. you know, living ain't cheap, so these people got off a bit easier. a shame they are lost, but a bit more money to go around. heh-heh. day one abstains are so lame though, and they cost us all money... and life... and that ain't good. we need that money.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Harvest Ty said:


> So Absoul converts parts of his posts into another language.


Yes. And I'm a she.

We have nothing to go on at the moment, and randylynching will get us nowhere as well: at worst, it'll make it easier for the mafia because we'll lynch an innocent. So I stay with my vote.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Phantom, smoking's bad.

Don't think we have any good evidence. See no reason to not *Abstain*.

Perhaps Robot is what passes for doctor? Hard to draw conclusions during first day.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Apparently Zexion likes to reference money in his post. Is that it?

Anyway, *Vote:Absoul*, abstaing is a silly thing to do, you fool. So I'm voting you.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

oh _mierda_ I forgot to use my quirk dangit and no editing too

I suppose that's a strike?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

It occurs that Harvest Ty seems eager to lynch.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Bah are we really not even going to try to do anything? Are we going to hide under the covers. We have days for a reason.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not aiming to kill anyone right now. I just want to test the water.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

*Waters


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Perhaps Robot is what passes for doctor? Hard to draw conclusions during first day.


A _día_-only doctor that's announced to everyone and only prevents lynch? Not unlikely.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Harvest Ty said:


> Abstaining is silly. By voting we can discover other players intentions, if we just sit around and do nothing we'll learn little. That's why I decided to vote, to get things stated.
> 
> So Absoul converts parts of his posts into another language.


Abstaining keeps us alive. Of course, we know that the Mafia are active and are smart enough to know that killing Maimi is like one of the basic things any mafia member ever does, but if we lynch at this moment, we could very well lynch an innocent _and_ get another innocent killed during the night. It's best to wait for the mafia to slip up. Which I think they did now... (hurr durr, implying I think He's mafia, hurr durr)

Harvest, you say lynching would discover another person's intentions. Fair enough. But why Light of all people? Why that random selection? Not to say that I'm defending Him or anything, but randomized lynching before the first day even is worse than lynching on the first day with intention.

Speaking of you, it was apparent what quirks people got. Phantom got a badass monologue, Absoul had to post something in a different language, Zexion needed to say something about money or something, Blastoise apparantly can't use "I", and you can figure out mine with a little effort. But you? There doesn't seem to be any type of quirk on you.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, I must have forgotten to put this in the introductory post. Anyway, as stated in the sign-up thread, the robot is not a player. Instead, it performs a random action on a random player each night.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Robot: OH. That makes _sentido_.

Maybe Harvest Ty's quirk is to not have a quirk?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

I can say I if I want.

Perhaps we _should_ lynch? Occurs to me that lynching Harvest Ty would make both parties happy.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

And DarkAura: Is your quirk to _capitalizar_ he/she/it?


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Is that a question? Because otherwise I can't say anything.

I play Mafia differently, so that's why my philosophy is different. I don't necessarily believe in random lynching, but rather pressing people to discover slip ups. Also, how is it that by voting I'm mafia, please explain.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Absoul said:


> And DarkAura: Is your quirk to _capitalizar_ he/she/it?


Not she, not it.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Only he, _pues_?


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Harvest Ty said:


> Is that a question? Because otherwise I can't say anything.
> 
> I play Mafia differently, so that's why my philosophy is different. I don't necessarily believe in random lynching, but rather pressing people to discover slip ups. Also, how is it that by voting I'm mafia, please explain.


It's not necessarily the voting itself, it's that you're too eager to vote, and 'round here, that's suspicious as holy hell water. And you're totally disregarding the reasonings we're giving, you're merely restating your point over and over again.

I'm not going to lynch you yet. But we've got time; I think of a decision soon.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Your activities are mildly-moderately suspicious. It's upgraded to 'high' suspicious at the beginning of this highly-suspicious game.

Absoul ama Español, al parecer.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Absoul said:


> Only he, _pues_?


Whoops. Uh, actually, no. The previous guess you had, that was correct.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

As I said before I was testing the water, I'm only voting for reactions and such. But it's becoming obvious that this tactic won't work because everyone abstains. 

*Unvote:Absoul*


----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Phantom, smoking's bad.
> 
> Don't think we have any good evidence. See no reason to not *Abstain*.
> 
> Perhaps Robot is what passes for doctor? Hard to draw conclusions during first day.


Once again I'm stopped in my tracks by a would be do good-er. "Smoking's bad," he says. 

I give the humanitarian a glare as I light up again right in front of him.

The kid keeps goin', talking about robots being doctors. None of it made any more sense than whoever was the idiot who thought throwing needles in haystacks was a good idea. 



DarkAura said:


> Abstaining keeps us alive. Of course, we know that the Mafia are active and are smart enough to know that killing Maimi is like one of the basic things any mafia member ever does, but if we lynch at this moment, we could very well lynch an innocent _and_ get another innocent killed during the night. It's best to wait for the mafia to slip up. Which I think they did now... (hurr durr, implying I think He's mafia, hurr durr)
> 
> Harvest, you say lynching would discover another person's intentions. Fair enough. But why Light of all people? Why that random selection? Not to say that I'm defending Him or anything, but randomized lynching before the first day even is worse than lynching on the first day with intention.
> 
> Speaking of you, it was apparent what quirks people got. Phantom got a badass monologue, Absoul had to post something in a different language, Zexion needed to say something about money or something, Blastoise apparantly can't use "I", and you can figure out mine with a little effort. But you? There doesn't seem to be any type of quirk on you.


Quirks, the player called it. Made sense by my book. I'd dealt with this before. This Harvest Ty might just have to vote. I'd seen it before. During the great game of '46. Poor sod had to vote every blasted day. It ended up with the good folks thinking he was a no good scum ball and lynchin' him right in the middle of town. Damn shame, like eating peanut butter without milk. Damn right shame. 

For right now, I knew we had to sit and wait for the rats to get cabin fever. Sooner or later they would slip up. "Just *abstain*," I told them all. 

I blew out the last of my drag before putting it out on my boot as I started walking again. I felt their eyes on my back. "*Abstain* and pray," I called back.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Phantom can smoke an entire cigar in one conversation. Impressive. Smoke, fine. Kill your lungs.

Harvest, abstaining does not reverse previous suspicions. Still, abstaining seems good.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Whatever. I'm not going to abstain, though. You people do what you want, when Mafia wins I'll just sit here sighing.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Also, I'm not trying to reverse suspicions, I just wanted to see the results.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2013)

I immediately put my hands up and take a step backwards. "Heh, uh, what gives?" I stammer nervously, "I'm not doing anything wrong! I'm just standing here! Besides, isn't it just a random thing?" I laugh.

Haha, Phantom's quirk is brilliant.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a disclaimer, Ty.

To save time, Ty, is your Quirk having to vote?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

And is Vanilla's being suspicious?


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

No. That is not my quirk. You guts were closer earlier.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

*Guys

Sorry I mistype things by accident on this 3ds.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Seems like an rp into for your posts? Am I right Vanilla?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha, no.

*Abstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise, is your quirk being that you have to refer to at least one of the people you're talking to?

VM, is your quirk being suspicious?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

No.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

You guys already gave up on deciphering my quirk?


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Harvest Ty said:


> You guys already gave up on deciphering my quirk?


Yeah, pretty much.


There's literally nothing quirky about the response "No.", Blastoise. Nothing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Indeed.

Ty has no obvious pattern.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2013)

I watched the conversation unfold. Thinking twice about my third light up within what seemed like five minutes. Probably was, but who's counting? Oh, right. The humanitarian. 

Harvest Ty... if he was scum, the other scum were trying to clear him off like cheese stuck to a non non stick pan. You know, the ones that say they are non stick but really they work like crap and-

*Sighs* Lost myself there for a second. 

Long story which is already a short story made long by me because I am just like that, if he is mafia, they want him dead as much as we do. He's not an asset. My deduction? Innocent, but shouldn't be listened to. He's nothing but elevator music. Once you know he's there, you will never be able to ignore him.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise Fortooate said:
			
		

> Absoul ama Español, al parecer.


Nah, I just use Español because it's easy to google translate. But then again everything is easy to google translate.

My vote still stands. And I think Phantom is right.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

I have nicotine patches if necessary.

Indeed, disregarding Ty for now may be best option.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Quirks can be anything you know. Even something that you might not expect. Think outside the box.

I'm still not experienced with Mafia I guess. Nonetheless, I'm going to keep trying. At the moment I feel no foul intentions from anyone, but I have nothing concrete.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise, can you _no digas_ "the"?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

'The' is annoying/unnecessary.

an, is, us, we, are, of

Getting those out of the way. Ty remains inscrutable, not much else to focus on.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise, is your quirk to have no quirk


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Y/*N*


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise... does your quirk prevent you from saying a certain word/words?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

I can use whichever words I need.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Then does your quirk prevent you from getting to the point?

If not, I'm done speculating.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

No, you're completely off the mark.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's not jump to conclusions just yet. This is a confusing mess. :/


----------



## Stormecho (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, welp. The robot is... interesting, but there's not much to go on right now. It seems we can't take care of anything _di corsa_ on the first day.


----------



## Flora (Mar 17, 2013)

Huh, everyone's quirks seem interesting to say the least. A-as is the Robot.

I'm a l-little suspicious o-of T-T-Ty, but I d-don't want to v-v-vote yet


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Flora, you should see a speech therapist about your stutter.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll be boring here, to prevent all our brains from getting rickroll'd here :P

So! *Abstain.*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, nothing seems too out of place...  just...
a lot of conversation and stuff...
Not sure what to do here...


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey, pig-serpent. Is your quirk having a bunch of pauses/ellipses in your speech?

What're your guys' favorite animals? I like dogs; also cats. (Especially pop-tart ones...)


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Mewtini, do you have to reference meme's/pop culture in your posts?


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

*Memes

Dangit, I'm to tired to do this stuff. I'm going to pass out.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2013)

Harvest Ty said:


> Mewtini, do you have to reference meme's/pop culture in your posts?


Yes. damnit

I fell over on the stairs today and went planking. x_x


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Were you injured, Mewtini?

Now we wait.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Blastoise does your quirk involve using only two lines in a post?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, four hours and four pages. Ain't we a little excited.

Now, taking VM's quirk under scrutiny, one possible answer (if quirks relate to roles) is that he's Mafia. However, I don't think Superbird would make it that blatently obvious, so I suspect that he might instead be a Miller, seeing as how, fluff-wise, Millers gain their alignment thingamabob screwsy-upping by being very suspicious.

Also, Superbird, can we respond to questions (quirk-related or otherwise) with a short answer, without using our quirk? Might be a bit hard otherwise.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2013)

Harvest, it can't be Blasty's quirk; he's made posts without using two lines.



			
				Zero Moment said:
			
		

> Also, Superbird, can we respond to questions (quirk-related or otherwise) with a short answer, without using our quirk? Might be a bit hard otherwise.


ilu right now <3


----------



## Light (Mar 17, 2013)

Dang, that's a lot of excitement.



DarkAura said:


> This brings back some nostalgia, with Maimi being the first to die and all.


I'm sure Maimi loved that.

Blastoise, please tell me if your quirk is talking concisely.

I liek Squirtles, I'd like to ask you if your quirk is using emoticons.

Someone should compile a list.


Now that that's out of the way, let's talk about the elephant in the room. Guys, I hate to be the one to say this, but *Phantom* is not even trying to be subtle. Quirks are based on the personality of your character, but they are nowhere _near_ that specific. Think about what kind of mafia role would have a detached perspective.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Two-linedness, no. Concise, out of necessity. I think Phantom's could be real.


----------



## Light (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Phantom's quirk is simply to write in narrative form. Blastoise, it would be good if you could tell me if your quirk does not let you repeat words, or if you are bound to some numerical constraint.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

Rephrase your question as a yes/no question or rephrase as statement, your call. Preferably a question.

Do you think Phantom Quirks narratively or that she has no quirk?


----------



## Light (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Phantom's quirk is to write a narrative, but I think her character is her own invention.

Sorry, that was meant to be two separate questions. I want to know if your quirk does not allow you to repeat certain words. I also want to know if your quirk causes you to be conscious of some number contained in the words of your post.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 17, 2013)

1. I can say things multiple times.

2. Yes.


----------



## Light (Mar 17, 2013)

Great, I would further try to narrow it down to words/syllables/letters, but it doesn't really matter at this point, and I don't want to torture you.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, my gosh, Light, that's right... Phantom struck me as odd, we _all_ got rickroll'd...

Now we just have to think of something weird that would be so oddly detatched, as Phantom is.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 17, 2013)

And because no edit, it's obvious that Flora's quirk is to stutter. Eheh.

So we can't sit back and gangnam style at all yet; this is a quirky mafia, and probably has some funky roles mixed in here.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero Moment said:


> Also, Superbird, can we respond to questions (quirk-related or otherwise) with a short answer, without using our quirk? Might be a bit hard otherwise.


You must follow the rules of your quirk. For some players, this is not hard at all. For some, it is.


----------



## Light (Mar 17, 2013)

Guys, I'm accusing Phantom of alien soft-claiming inspector.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 17, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> Hey, pig-serpent. Is your quirk having a bunch of pauses/ellipses in your speech?
> 
> What're your guys' favorite animals? I like dogs; also cats. (Especially pop-tart ones...)


Well...

Maybe...  my mom told me not to talk to strangers, I feel uncomfortable answering this question...


----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2013)

I stared at my accuser. "You gotta be kidding me," I grunted. 

I pointed at them, barely holding back my frustration at their idiocy. "Aliens? That the Sam Diddly Farce are you talking about?" I pointed at the dead Mayor, who was now being carted away by a bunch of squints. "There was a death last night! Are you new to the big picture or what?!"

I sighed. The cat was out of the bag. Like it could of been kept in in the first place. I mean hell, here I am speaking in a monologue inside my head, smoking enough cigs to kill me in ten minutes flat, wearing a trenchcoat and a hat, yeah, you know who I am. Surprised it didn't come up sooner. "'Ya got me," I admitted, stepping back. "Yeah, I'm a investigator. Best in the game. You want to get through this," I jam my thumb back at the dead Mayor again, "you need me. And you need me _alive_, my friend. So may I suggest you take a step back and let the real people do their job, and stop ranting about them aliens. Just go put on a tin foil hat and dance the ol' two step under a full moon or whatever it is you crazies do."

I shoved my hands in my pockets. "The mayor was in some fishy business. Ruffled the wrong feathers. But I'd been following 'em, they had no blood on their hands."

I shook my head. "But I doc would be nice, to help out."


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 17, 2013)

Pig-Serpent is your quirk to talk like a nervous child?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 17, 2013)

Not necessarily...
The first guess was closer to my quirk...
The rest is just... artistic licenses...  

Can I go back to playing with my ice-cubes?


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you have to reference tropes, Pig-Serpent?


----------



## Light (Mar 18, 2013)

Focus people, focus. I think Pig serpent can only end each sentence with something other than a period, and I would like that guess confirmed. Now let's get back to the important stuff.



Phantom said:


> I stared at my accuser. "You gotta be kidding me," I grunted.
> 
> I pointed at them, barely holding back my frustration at their idiocy. "Aliens? That the Sam Diddly Farce are you talking about?" I pointed at the dead Mayor, who was now being carted away by a bunch of squints. "There was a death last night! Are you new to the big picture or what?!"
> 
> ...


Well yeah, it's either alien or mafia. And after that post, you've been promoted from alien suspect to mafia suspect. You made no attempt to say why you're _not_ alien; on the contrary, the placement of dumbfounded "You gotta be kidding me" and sighing that your secret is out right before and after your fact-free dismissal of you possibly being alien implies that you _want us to think _you are the alien, now that I brought up the possibility. You didn't even do as much as give a reason for not trying to hide your role identity.

Another thing that makes me think you're mafia instead of alien is you asked for a heal, which if you were alien might prevent you from getting activated. This doesn't mean you're _not_ alien of course; there are other reasons you could have asked for a doc. You could have just been trying to saying what an inspector would say. Which, by the way, is another mistake. You left out something crucial. The day is drawing to a close and you don't know if you'll live another night, yet you forgot to give us last night's inspection result.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 19, 2013)

Light said:


> Well yeah, it's either alien or mafia. And after that post, you've been promoted from alien suspect to mafia suspect. You made no attempt to say why you're _not_ alien; on the contrary, the placement of dumbfounded "You gotta be kidding me" and sighing that your secret is out right before and after your fact-free dismissal of you possibly being alien implies that you _want us to think _you are the alien, now that I brought up the possibility. You didn't even do as much as give a reason for not trying to hide your role identity.
> 
> Another thing that makes me think you're mafia instead of alien is you asked for a heal, which if you were alien might prevent you from getting activated. This doesn't mean you're _not_ alien of course; there are other reasons you could have asked for a doc. You could have just been trying to saying what an inspector would say. Which, by the way, is another mistake. You left out something crucial. The day is drawing to a close and you don't know if you'll live another night, yet you forgot to give us last night's inspection result.


My hand collided against my forehead with a solid _smack_. 

"'Dumbfounded?'" I said, shaking my head. "That's wasn't being 'dumbfounded' genius. It was _exasperation." _I sigh once again, taking off my hat and running a hand through my hair. "I told you, I'm an investigator, a cop, the police, el popo, the fuzz, the five-oh." I roll my eyes. "Get it yet? I wanted a doctor because now the scum know about me." I shake my head. "Like I said, you want to get through this alive, you want justice to pull through, you _need me_."

I shove my hands in my pockets. "About who I 'inspected', it's not my fault you can't read in between then lines. I told you already."

With a show I reach into my pocket, revealing my voice recorder. I make even more of a show pressing the button to playback. My own voice plays back for all to hear. 



> "The mayor was in some fishy business. Ruffled the wrong feathers. But I'd been following 'em, they had no blood on their hands."


"Look, buddy, it's not my fault you can't read in between the lines, or know how to clean out your ears. Me being alien, and then making a show of it by actin' somethin' I'm not, downright stupid."

"In fact..."

It only made too much sense. Like two plus two equaling four. This guy had my number, had it out for me, not because he thought I was this 'alien', but because he was trying to take me out of the picture.

"*Light*," I say, stepping in close, "what do you have to say in your defense?"

((OOC look, Light if you are having trouble understanding me, or if it's just part of your quirk, but your post, literally everything there was answered in my previous posts if you read through them.))


----------



## Light (Mar 19, 2013)

Alright, sorry about the inspection thing. But with lack of time to slowly go through every post you've written, I fail to see an answer to the _main reason_ I think something's up with you. If you're the inspector, why would you wear that on your sleeve day one for everyone to know about?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 19, 2013)

*It is now sunset.*

Only a few hours of discussion remain.​


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 19, 2013)

Light, is your quirk to _escribir en cursiva_ something in your posts?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 19, 2013)

Throughout the morning heated discussion takes place, with everyone trying to find everyone else's quirk and, more importantly, trying to peg out who's the killer though their interpretations of other players' speech. Phantom is confronted for her very long-winded, third-person nature, while Blastoise Fortooate is questioned repeatedly about his extreme punctuality. There are some good guesses and some bad guesses, but either way the day continued to pass. As the sun got closer to setting, the discussion died down a bit, and as the great ball of fire finally sank below the horizon, leaving quite a few people holding nasty grudges against each other, everyone agreed that they should put the whole thing on hold for the time being and go to bed. The hangman shrugs, not caring whether or not he needs to do his job, and the whole town goes to bed. Or do they?

*No one was lynched.

The night will last 48 hours.*​
Reminder: If you are not going to use your night action, please send me a PM stating that.


----------



## Light (Mar 20, 2013)

Ahh, crap. I just striked with my last post.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 20, 2013)

Light said:


> Ahh, crap. I just striked with my last post.


And this one, apparently.

You're forgiven, go to bed.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 22, 2013)

For whatever reason, the night seemed longer than usual. But as everyone woke up in the morning, it seemed peaceful. Tense, but peaceful. That was, until the Judge stood up to call the roll. He got about halfway down the list when suddenly he stopped, started choking, and soon fell over. The Nurse walked nervously over to him, feeling his pulse with two fingers. "He's dead," she soon pronounced. Immediately, a commotion broke out.

"People! People!" called the Cleric, trying to take control of the crowd. "We need to band together and eliminate the Mafia at once!" And people listened. They began to share what they had accomplished during the long night. And they began to discuss who was Mafia -- who to give to the Hangman to lynch. 

But before the discussion could really get started, a metallic hum began to emanate from the back of the crowd. People turned around to see the Robot walking up. "I HAVE ANALYZED BLASTOISE FORTOOATE'S ACCENT." It drones, and suddenly people are interested. "HE APPARENTLY CANNOT SAY MORE THAN THIRTY WORDS AT ONCE." At once, someone perks up in the crowd. "Wait, what's up with this robot?" they shout, but no one is able to identify who they are. 

Regardless of the robot and its strange nature, the town decides to keep discussing the Judge's death and who was responsible.

*Light* is dead. He was _Innocent_.

*The day will last 48 hours. Please discuss.*​
GM's note: The Robot's actions are random. Any coincidences are the result of its random number generator being silly.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 22, 2013)

What the heck is up with that robot? I mean, it seems like somebody must be connected to it. Maybe it'll keep giving out helpful info/Protection.

Is it really random, Superbird? The action and the target.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 22, 2013)

I stared at the body before me. Things were getting more strange that a zebra in the big city. Once again, my night was wasted. Someone, or _something_ was preventing me from doing my job. Sure, this Light guy had been suspicious, he had it out for me, but I wanted the hard proof of _why_. Something had locked Light up... or something had locked him _in_. 

I gotta stop watching those animal docs in the mornings. 

I pointed at the body. "I was trailing him last night," I said plainly. "But someone stopped me from gettin' to 'em. The place was boarded up. Either he wanted to keep someone out, or someone wanted to keep him in. Point still stands. I couldn't get to him. I think someone's _blocking my investigation_."


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2013)

Alright, so I'm assuming that the characters in the flavor text are the fluff roles of the players, asides _maybe_ the Hangman. Maybe. Now, from this, I could infer that we have at least one doc at hand, the Nurse. The Cleric might also be a second doc, or it could be something completely different, I dunno. Also, there's the matter of the killing: On N0, the death was from a gunshot, clearly a Mafia kill. Here, though, Light died midsentence, from poison, I suspect, or mayhaps a different indirect kill.

Now, for the matter of Light's possible role. It said he was the Judge. Now, that could be just a reskin of a role, maybe the Mayor, with votes counting double. Or it could be a, whadayoucallit, I don't remember the name but they can I think override the vote with a bold command (like *explode Rowboat Girlyman* or *execute Karen Traviss* or w/e), for a one-time lynch of their choice. If the latter is true I'm not sure why he didn't use it but I guess he wasn't 100% convinced that Phantom was a Bad Person? idk

And Phantom, you said that Light wasn't home? I don't think that something a Judge would be capable of doing. Either it was a case of he was gone and boarded it up later, which sounds more Commuter, or he was, as you said, locked in. That could be some sorta Mafia Roleblocking with a twist or something, or it could just be a Jailer, which could have absorbed a bullet for him but not a poisoning.



And Harvest Ty, the Robot is a NPC. It was said so in the sign-ups. Superbird consults the RNG Gods and then chooses an action corresponding their numerical response.
(holy shit this post was long)


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 23, 2013)

Wait but if light was poisoned, why would Mafia attack him as well? We had a death in N0 that was an outright kill. Light was poisoned. I see no reason for the overkill, unless they suspected there was a poison doctor. Otherwise, I don't know.

So maybe there was some sort of indirect kill.

Yeah I just wanted to double check.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 23, 2013)

Zero Moment said:


> And Phantom, you said that Light wasn't home? I don't think that something a Judge would be capable of doing. Either it was a case of he was gone and boarded it up later, which sounds more Commuter, or he was, as you said, locked in. That could be some sorta Mafia Roleblocking with a twist or something, or it could just be a Jailer, which could have absorbed a bullet for him but not a poisoning.


I shook my head. "No, I that's not what I said. I said my investigation was _blocked_. I got there, but there was no way in."



Harvest Ty said:


> Wait but if light was poisoned, why would Mafia attack him as well? We had a death in N0 that was an outright kill. Light was poisoned. I see no reason for the overkill, unless they suspected there was a poison doctor. Otherwise, I don't know.
> 
> So maybe there was some sort of indirect kill.
> 
> Yeah I just wanted to double check.


Obviously this guy wasn't a squint, and new to the big game. "If he was poisoned, it was on the same night that the Mayor was killed. Poison kills in time, usually the most common types you'll get around here will kill 'em the day after."

I take another drag, breathing the smoke out in a long breath. "This ain't a mafia kill. I think that this Light guy did somethin' wrong. Broke the rules. Pissed off the big numero uno, if you know what I mean. That, or the mafia is changin' up their game."

"It's fishy, that much I got. Best bet is the poisoner is separate from the scum. They did their work on the night the mayor got hit. That means there was no scum killin' last night. Maybe they took day off. Makes a hell of a lot more sense considerin' the long night."


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 23, 2013)

That would make sense. If the Poisoner was non Mafia Affiliated, they could've targeted him not knowing he was poisoned, and then he was Jailed.

I'm really curious as to what a cleric is.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm guessing some sort of doctor. Or maybe a really badass role like being able to revive his target if his target died. B)


----------



## Phantom (Mar 23, 2013)

I shrugged. "Probably another name for a healer I guess."

I gazed about the room. I had my suspicions. But I'd keep them to myself. There were eyes. So many eyes. Lingering here and there, sometimes straying away for a second too long. There was no time to waste. I had to make a move. The time for abstaining was over. It was time to get the game moving. Or at least to try to glean as much info as I could.  "*I liek Squirtles*, " I stated, "where were you last night?"

Bees make very nice honey for toast. 

Eggs.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 23, 2013)

That's rather rude, poking around in people's business like that. >:( But if you must know, I was watching cat videos and pirating Arrested Development.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey I liekSquirtles are smileys your quirks?

Also why the vote on Squirtles?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 23, 2013)

I liek Squirtles said:


> That's rather rude, poking around in people's business like that. >:( But if you must know, I was watching cat videos and pirating Arrested Development.


Once again my palm collided with my face at maximum velocity. "That's... That's _not_ _what I meant_." I sighed. 

Call it an inner guide. But I knew who my list was. It was only a matter of time. 



Harvest Ty said:


> Also why the vote on Squirtles?


"I got my reasons."

I didn't think I needed to explain myself. "I think," I said with a sly grin, or at least what I thought was a sly grin, "you fell into my game. *Harvest Ty.* Both you and ILS... I'm watching you. Your questions have been too in many, creating conversation where there really wasn't one. You've been running the thread. I've seen it before."


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 23, 2013)

What?
That makes absolutely no sense at all. Am I supposed to stay quiet and not imput information and opinons as town? Because that's what it sounds like to me. All I'm doing is discussing and creating disscusions. That's how you can get other players to talk and slip.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 23, 2013)

Robots. >:I

We know that Light wasn't being malicious now.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 23, 2013)

^Ignore, didn't see the new posts.

Harvest is suspicious, yes. Not surely guilty, but water's fine when there's no wine.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 23, 2013)

@Harvest Ty: Yes, that is my quirk. :) 
@Phantom: I really was nowhere at all last night. No need for rudeness, thank you very much.


----------



## Stormecho (Mar 23, 2013)

Poison? That really is strano. Doesn't sound like a normal kill - but I guess it wouldn't be a healer clash or anything like that, right?

Unless that somehow could apply to medicines being mixed and thus resulting in a poison but I guess that seems like a pretty far stretch.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 23, 2013)

Stormecho said:


> Poison?


Perhaps not, as the flavour just said he _atragantó_, not necessarily from poison.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone?

I guess since there's still nothing to go on, I'll abstain.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 27, 2013)

*Abstain*

Forgot


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess we're not lynching.

*Abstain*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 27, 2013)

_Adivinar_ I'll *abstain* too.


----------



## Zexion (Mar 28, 2013)

anyone wanna give me money to help me keep my internet going? i am needing it. love ya lots.

anyway, after catching up, i have to *abstain* as well. no proof going anywhere and i don't know what any of y'all are talking about with this poison stuff. no one really has displayed any qualities of wanting us dead, but the mafia are out there. money would help, and i can handle money~


----------



## Superbird (Mar 29, 2013)

I will be out of town for about a week. This game will be on hiatus.

Daytime is unusually long today...


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2013)

Superbird said:


> I will be out of town for about a week. This game will be on hiatus.
> 
> Daytime is unusually long today...


Ah. Here I suspected that _I_ was going to be gone for the rest of the Day, and maybe the Neight, too, so this is relatively good news. (that totally counts don't judge me)

Anyways, I'm going to be out until Sunday night, maybe even Monday.

*Abstain.*


----------



## Harvest Ty (Mar 30, 2013)

(On a side note, I am moving and will be mostly inactive for a while.)


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2013)

The discussion is fierce at first as the townspeople all argue about the robot. No one can decide exactly what's up with the thing. But eventually, they all just decide to call a truce and keep watch for the hunk of bolts the next day, leaving the hangman out to dry like jerks. Hey, a man's gotta do his job, huh?

*No one was lynched.

The night will last 48+ hours.*​


----------

